# Snowboard shirt ideas?



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

This is for guys who know snowboard culture. I want some really sick t-shirt or pullover ideas, like casual style wear, not for riding in. Casual Industrees makes some cool shirts like the "I'm so hood" shirt or "damn the rest, shred the Northwest." Stuff like that is what I'm talking about, especially Northwest stuff.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

here's one for you


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

:welcome:

Yep, welcome to the forum...


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

aha ^ ^ 

10char


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah I know I'm new, I am a legitimate snowboarder tho and I couldn't find another thread with good suggestions


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you only asking because you're so unoriginal you can't come up with your own?

Personally I think a Fuck the Northwest Colorado is better shirt would do wonders.


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

stan_darsh said:


> here's one for you


What's this from? My brand isn't RIDEPNW unless you think it should be haha


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you only asking because you're so unoriginal you can't come up with your own?


No I just want to hear what people in the community would like. No hate on Colorado, the mountains there are great


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

How about "this shirt is stupid".


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> How about "this shirt is stupid".


Not feelin ya on that one


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Somebody throw up the Picard facepalm.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

My hands, your will.


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm gettin a lot of hate on here, I'm new because I spend my time actually snowboarding rather than replying to forums all day. I'm obviously new, I just wanted some fresh ideas. I'm not an idiot, Jesus


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Naw, no hate yet, just some shit. There's some stickies about how to go about this sort of thing. You might want to take a peek at them.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

What exactly are you asking? If it's us to give you ideas for shirts you can then make (and potentially profit from), it generally will not go down well. Especially since you are new.

If you already have ideas and want our opinion, different story.


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

Honestly have no idea what that means but I'll figure it out. Thanks brother


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

RidePNW said:


> I'm gettin a lot of hate on here, I'm new because I spend my time actually snowboarding rather than replying to forums all day. I'm obviously new, I just wanted some fresh ideas. I'm not an idiot, Jesus


I'm not quite sure what you're going for here. Are you trying to start a company? If so, I can only speak for myself but I don't buy "snowboard specific" clothing. If Burton has a good hoodie on sale somewhere I'll buy it to keep me warm, but all these boutique brands don't do anything for me. I'd just as well wear an Old Navy hoodie, Bench, whatever.

Here's what I look for in a brand:
- QUALITY (the shits gotta last, cause I'm too lazy to change my clothes every day, underwear okay, but hoodies and jeans I'm a disgusting pig and wear them for upwards of a week before washing)
- COMFORT (if it ain't comfortable, I'm not wearing it, function > form any day)
- LOOKS (yes I don't want to look like a goober, so clean lines, nice colours, etc. are part of the decision)
- COST (I'm not rich and paying too much for something is for saps)

Now if a brand becomes synonymous with the top 3, as in Lululemon mens wear, I'll buy it if I find it on sale, satisfying #4. I have a hoodie, golf shirt, and several base layers from Lululemon and they've all been quality pieces of clothing.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

RidePNW said:


> I'm gettin a lot of hate on here, *I'm new because I spend my time actually snowboarding rather than replying to forums all day.* I'm obviously new, I just wanted some fresh ideas. I'm not an idiot, Jesus


lol 

fuck you 10char


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

I actually do have a supplier for comfortable shirts. Durability... Not yet tested. But mostly I want ideas for cool things to put on shirts. It will have a brand name but I don't really want to sell, more of like a club thing with riders in my area wearing it


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

A quick search for "snowboard culture" came up with these valuable contributing members of society:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










This is a personal favourite of mine. The single word I think is supposed to be profound. "Just"!!! It just rolls off my tongue...









Here's what ACTUAL snowboarders look like.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I'm not sure why there's this "culture" around snowboarding and looking like a bum. It's there when I walk into most snowboard shops. BAM! There's somebody with pants too tight, hoodie too big, and looking like they could barely understand how personal finances work let alone understand anything about how a society works. I feel like an outcast in those stores, yet I've been boarding for 21+ years (some of that time competing)...

Time for the culture to DIE!!! Long live jeans and a t-shirt...

/end rant :icon_scratch:


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

If one of those guys is you, sick New England shirt, I'm a fan. And as for the culture that's what I want to change. I don't like tall tees and baggy pants. However I do like nice t shirts with cool looking stuff on them. I don't know how to post a picture but if I did I'd post this shirt I just got from evo and it's just a nice picture of mountains with evo on it. Super simple and not at all like what a lot of current snowboarders wear. I do still like the "I'm so hood" shirt with a picture of mount hood on it tho


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I think this is the one I was thinking of. And Nutz is right on, a post like this seems to happen at least once a week. If you ride, hang out. Contribute. Be a part of OUR culture and people are likely to be more helpful. 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks, I had no idea. Don't know if I'll actually end up doing it or coming here again because it seems like I have less and less time to devote to things like this, but still, thanks for your help.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

RidePNW said:


> If one of those guys is you, sick New England shirt, I'm a fan. And as for the culture that's what I want to change.


Thats me! Love the pats, and it's fun when everyone else hates them. Always gives me somebody to yell at when I'm watching the game.

My favourite stuff is from mountains. I love wearing my Jay Peak hoodie all over Alberta. You'd be surprised how many people stop me and say "Jay Peak eh? I've got a friend/relative/boss/concubine that used to work/ski/patrol/get drunk there!"










So that's my favourite piece of clothing related to the sport...


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

Haha that's awesome! That's a sick beanie too, sadly I e never bought anything from other resorts. I will when I go to bachelor though


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

What about a shirt that says

My other shirt is a pair of yoga pants???


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So what you're saying is "I want to start a company for snowboarders by snowboarders who snowboard and don't want to be labeled as snowboarders but yet I will market to snowboarders. I also lack any form of originality so I will thus ask an Online forum to give me ideas that I will then take, print on a shirt, sell, and make a profit on. If anyone questions me I will throw out the I actually snowboard more than you card to give a sense of superiority over the fact that I am going to start yet another t shirt company."?


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm sorry if you misunderstand, I'm not trying to start a company. I don't want to sell and I have my own ideas but I wanted some input from some real snowboarders, not just my family and stuff. Im also not trying to not be labeled as a snowboarder, because that's what I am. However I don't want to be a stereotypical snowboarder as previously described. We're not all like that, I was just hoping there was some more guys with similar tastes as me that can give me some input on this.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

maybe ask your super elite friends who will be wearing the not-available-to-uncool-people shirts what they want on them?


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I saw a cool T last time I was at Wolf, had an asterisk or snowflake made out of different colored snowboards on it. Went to buy it once the lifts shut down and they had none left.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

How about the front says "Uranus", with a pic of the planet......and on the back it says "Myanus", with a pic of your browneye?


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

We aren't elitist at all


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol not doing that one. Funny tho


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

Is it not far fetched to think that the legitimacy of what you are doing has come into question? Your expectations might have been a bit high...

Come up with an actual idea, and find like minded people to support it.

We Drink Water is an example of people supporting an idea, and not just a dumb phrase on a tee. I'm not so hot on their graphics, and don't really care about their cause enough to wear a shirt about it... But if one of them was a friend of mine I'd probably rock it.

If your motivation for this is to feel more relevant to snowboarding, or secure a place in the "scene" as the dude who made those shirts everyone is wearing, you should just stop now!


----------



## lifty_scum (Aug 31, 2013)

http://memegenerator.net/instance/42042801


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm taking so much heat for this, it's not about that at all! I just can't seem to find shirts I really like so I was wondering if people had ideas for cool ones. That's all


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

IMo not trying to be a dick or anything.. but ppl are hostile here they will eat you alive spit you out, bring you back to life and repeat. So come up with something original (as stated earlier) and people would be more than happy to help plus it would help to get some rep on the forums and maybe become active and not trash on us for being on a forum... im sorry i cant board on grass so i post on forums,to help me get past the off season.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Shirt with a pic of yourself. The sillier....the better. If you can't laugh at yourself.....?


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> How about the front says "Uranus", with a pic of the planet......and on the back it says "Myanus", with a pic of your browneye?


I laughed really hard at this 



> Shirt with a pic of yourself.


And that


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

How about it says: I asked snowboarding forum what to put on this lousy t-shirt.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

No.

If it's SBF related, you could pay to license some phrases...
BA can give you some how to kill yourself lines,
Chomps can do some crazy animated lines,
Or you can go with a picture of a foot up against a wall if you get wired sport to play along


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh I just wanted some input, Jesus. Sorry I ever came on this stupid site. I'm gonna go hang out with my friends in the real world.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Tip: The best way to get answers on a forum is not to say you're too busy snowboarding to post on a forum. It's basically saying "I don't want to waste time on a forum, but I want you guys on the forum to waste your time answering my question."

You've basically done the internet equivalent of coming up to a strangers house and shoving a survey in their face while saying that your time is valuable so they should do the survey while you go eat pizza and you'll be back in 20 min.

I'm sorry that not everyone on this forum wants to openly help you after your contribution of 1 post to the community, but welcome to the harsh world of real life where not everyone is your friend and you actually have to put in real time to get what you want.


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

No I feel you on that, but when I asked the question I didn't say anything about my time being valuable or me being better than anyone else, I just asked a question. Then I got a ton of shit without much explanation (except from Deacon) so I went off because if most of you guys were like any snowboarder I've ever met you'd give me a chance and be considerate FIRST, and then if I was just being belligerent and back-talking or whatever then you could give me as much shit as you want. It seems like you all have a tight community of guys that spend a lot of time on here and there's nothing wrong with that, but you could at least be considerate to newcomers. After all this site is open to absolutely anyone who wants to join


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

It's not because you're a newcomer. Look at a lot of other threads from newcomers just asking for board advice or riding tips, they don't get the same hate and you'll find people are helpful for snowboard related help.

You got the hate because you were trying to use the forum to get t-shirts ideas before contributing anything, which is very different from needing actual snowboarding help and changes the dynamic from "oh a fellow snowboarder, let's help him!" to "wtf another guy wanting us to do his survey work for him without contributing anything."

Is it harsh? Yes. Could someone have explained the rules to you earlier? Probably, but take it as a lesson in how internet communities work.

This isn't your local hill and even if it were, would you approach random people on the hill and ask them this question without first introducing yourself and talking a little first? No, of course not, if it were another snowboarder on the hill you'd hang out, talk snowboarding etc. etc. before trying to get their opinion and input on t-shirts.


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

Fair enough. Thank you as we'll for explaining, because I obviously did not understand this place. I was treating it like yahoo answers and I shouldn't have. Instead this is a pretty cool thing you've got going. I definitely have some actual snowboard stuff I need help with and I have things I can help with too. Don't know if/when I'll be back, but if I do come back I guess I know what's up.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

RidePNW said:


> Fair enough. Thank you as we'll for explaining, because I obviously did not understand this place. I was treating it like yahoo answers and I shouldn't have. Instead this is a pretty cool thing you've got going. I definitely have some actual snowboard stuff I need help with and I have things I can help with too. Don't know if/when I'll be back, but if I do come back I guess I know what's up.


Nice conclusion and the picture on the first page is all time.

+++internets.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Nice conclusion and the picture on the first page is all time.
> 
> +++internets.


Here I thought you were banned!?! I wondered what you did lol :bowdown:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Here I thought you were banned!?! I wondered what you did lol :bowdown:


he was kidding


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> thats me! Love the pats, and it's fun when everyone else hates them. Always gives me somebody to yell at when i'm watching the game.
> 
> My favourite stuff is from mountains. I love wearing my jay peak hoodie all over alberta. You'd be surprised how many people stop me and say "jay peak eh? I've got a friend/relative/boss/concubine that used to work/ski/patrol/get drunk there!"
> 
> ...


that is an amazing hoodie....... Would say anyone who rides jay!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

9won4 said:


> that is an amazing hoodie....... Would say anyone who rides jay!


It was the first big hill I ever rode way back in the late 80's... :blink: Love it there! The vibe is the best part. It's all about the hill and nothing else.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

RidePNW said:


> Fair enough. Thank you as we'll for explaining, because I obviously did not understand this place. I was treating it like yahoo answers and I shouldn't have. Instead this is a pretty cool thing you've got going. I definitely have some actual snowboard stuff I need help with and I have things I can help with too. Don't know if/when I'll be back, but if I do come back I guess I know what's up.


Just for clarification's sake: Guess, in your case, there was a misunderstanding, due to the little info provided at the beginning. There are lots of requests for ideas/opinions from guys that want to start a company or from students who want to do surveys on this site (and if you want to earn money or marks with the info you get from the site, the community wants to have something for that). Your OP sounded alike, that's why you got some negative answers.

But as I understand your later posts, you simply want to do some shirts for yourself and friends, privately, no commercial intend. Right? (If so, you maybe want to edit the OP a little to clarify, otherwise odds are high that you’ll get more negative answers later on from some who only read the OP and not the entire thread )

I like the idea of having a “pack” shirt. I’d choose something that is connected to your pack, e.g. the silhouette of the mountain you guys ride together, or a sketch of view out of your hideout you take rests while riding, or a print of the beer/drink you usually have together at the après ski, or maybe you have a word that is very typically used by your pack, etc.


----------



## RidePNW (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah that's all I want, nothing commercial about it at all. Just something I can use to represent my area and the guys I ride with. I should definitely have been more clear about that, i totally understand why people would be unhappy. Those are some cool ideas too, thanks.


----------



## Planet Boulder (Oct 30, 2012)

In the end, the only "statement" you're going to make is that you're some guy wearing a t-shirt while riding. Go all out:


----------

